# Fragen über Fragen



## Gartenzwerch (7. Aug. 2012)

Hi,
da nun unsere Fische aus dem alten Teich gut untergebracht wurden haben wir begonnen den Teich umzubauen. Um das ganze interessanter zu gestalten und um ohne Technik auszukommen habe ich noch einen 2ten Teich gegraben, sozusagen einen Oberteich da er 1m über dem anderen ist. Der Hauptteich hat ca.~13000 Liter und der Ober/Filterteich ca ~4000 Liter. In beiden Teichen kommen auf den Terassen bis zur Tiefe 50 cm ein sand Kiesgemisch. Auf dem Grund der Beiden Teiche (1,5m und 1,2m) kommen nur Steine und ein paar Tongefässe zum verstecken. Die Pumpe ist in einem Pumpenschacht im Hauptteich und fördert das Wasser zu einem Sprudelstein am Oberteich. Ich denke das ich die Pumpe mit etwa 3000l/h fördern lasse. Abgesaugt werden soll das Wasser durch Schwerkraft am Grund des Hauptteiches mit einm Feinvorfilter von Ng. Davon verspreche ich mir das ich weniger Schmodder im Hauptteich bekomme und sich der Schlamm im Oberteich an der Tiefsten Stelle absetzt wo ich ihn gut entfernen kann.Der Oberteich ist 4m lang und etwa 1,50 breit. Die Schwebteichen sollten also oben bleiben. Die Verbindung zum Hauptteich ist ein kurzer Bach mit kleinem Wasserfall.Meine Frage hierzu an die Spezialisten: Ich habe mir das nur angelesen und nicht wirklich Ahnung was ich da mache kann und wird es so funktionieren? Bekomme ich so genug Sauerstoff ins Wasser? Anregungen sind willkommen.

Für den Oberteich zum Filtern habe ich mir folgende Pflanzen ausgesucht:
__ Hornkraut,__ Wasserpest,Nadelsimse, Krebschere,__ Wasserlinsen
Als Besatz Bitterlinge und etwa 10 Teichmuscheln
eventuell ein paar __ Moderlieschen.
Für den Hauptteich denke ich an:
__ Wassersalat,__ Wasserminze,Krebschere, __ Froschbiss,Tannenwedel/nadelsimse und dann werde ich noch ein bisschen rumschauen was noch schön bunt ist und gut Nährstoffe vertilgt.
Der Besatz mit Fischen ist für mich hier nun schon eher ein Problem. Ich möchte Edelkrebse und Spitzhornschnecken in beiden Teichen haben (mal sehen ob sie bleiben). Ich hätte gerne Gold oder Silberorfen (3-5), Karauschen (3-4), Moderlieschen (20+), und noch etwas gründelndes. Vom __ Sterlet oder  Koi`s nehme ich Abstand, erstens möchte ich nur einheimische Fische drin haben und dann ist mein Teich wohl zu klein um solchen Brummern eine Artgerechte Haltung zu ermöglichen. Deshab auch hier meine Frage:

Ist mein Teich für diese Fischanzahl gross genug? Besteht die Möglichkeit das mein Filterteich so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle. Habt Ihr noch Pflanzen die ihr empfehlen/vorschlagen könnt (Schwimmpflanzen nach möglichkeit) mit schöner Blüte. Vertragen sich diese Fischarten (vor allem die __ Orfe und das Moderlieschen). Wären noch ein paar __ Stichlinge empfehlenswert? Wir haben nämlich jedes Jahr im alten Teich soviel Froschlaich gehabt das wir ihn abschöpfen mussten. Bei uns haben immer so um die 30 __ Frösche/__ Kröten im Teich gehockt und gelaicht wenn das nächstes Jahr auch so ist brauche ich Räuber die das ein wenig im Griff haben. Auch gegenvorschläge sind willkommen. Ich setze zwar die Fische erst im nächsten jahr ein möchte aber auch meine Pflanzen und die Teiche so einrichten das es für die jeweiligen Spezis passt.

Danke für eure Antworten

Grüsse

Gartenzwerch


----------



## Nori (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo,
vom Prinzip wirds klappen.
ABER: 
Selbst mit dem NG Vorfilter fein (den ich auch verwende) förderst du noch jede Menge Mulm und Algen - ist wahnsinn was bei meinem Teich da jeden Tag im Compactsieve hängt.
Dahingehend auch meine Empfehlung - mach wenigsten eine Grobfiltrierung/Vorfiltrierung rein - ein Compactsieve lässt dennoch Schwebeteile durch, die einige deiner Lebewesen benötigen (da seh ich einen Unterschied zum Low-Cost-Vliesfilter - der könnte zu gründlich sein)

Der Fischbesatz im Hauptteich könnte ebenso für einen filterlosen Teich zum Problem werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Guten Morgen,

ich bin bei Teichen ohne Filtertechnik generell skeptisch. Bei sehr grossen Wasserlandschaften, ohne Fische, mag das funktionieren.

Da das Sediment nicht entfernt wird, wird sich in beiden Teichen Schlamm bilden. Diesen kannst Du nur schwer entfernen, wenn Du da Kies oder Steine drin hast. 

Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden, warum Du zwei Teiche gräbst und dann in beiden Fische und Pflanzen einsetzt. Dann kannst Du doch gleich einen Teich daraus machen(?). Wie soll der Oberteich das Wasser vom Hauptteich filtern? In einen Filtergraben, bzw. -Teich gehören für mich auch noch andere Pflanzen, welche in der angestrebten Tiefe nicht wachsen. Deshalb sind 50 cm hier genug.

Es ist doch sinnvoller den Fischteich und den Filter-, bzw. Pflanzenteich komplett zu trennen. Im Filterteich Fische zu halten, welche alles aufwirbeln ist eher kontraproduktiv. Der NG-Feinfilter setzt sich auch gern mal zu. 

Wenn Du ein Biotop haben möchtest, dann solltest Du auch der Natur ihren freien Lauf lassen. Den Froschlaich zu entfernen ist nicht nur verboten, sondern stört doch auch gar nicht. Vor allem fressen Tausende von Kaulquappen Deine Algen. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Nori (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Der NG-Feinfilter setzt sich auch gern mal zu.



Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen (bis jetzt) gemacht - meiner läuft seit 18.6. ohne jegliche Reinigung - es ist keine Verminderung der Fördermenge, was auf ein Zusetzen hinweisen würde, festzustellen.
Bei anderen Nutzern läuft das Teil schon über Jahre ohne Probleme.

Gruß Nori


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Nori,

bei mir ging es auch jahrelang gut. Meine Absaugung erfolgt etwa 35-40 cm über dem Boden im Filtergraben. Dieses Jahr hatten sich dann so viele __ Schnecken und anderer Schmotter drauf gesetzt, dass der gesamte Filter sich zusammengepresst hat. Da war auch nix mehr zu machen. Ich musste deshalb einen Neuen kaufen (dieser hält jetzt auch schon seit über 3 Monaten ohne Probleme). Ich hoffe auch, das war ein einmaliges Phänomen. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Da haben wir aber auch unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen - mein Vorfilter sitz direkt auf der Pumpe und die steht im Teich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Nori,

....ja das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Gartenzwerch (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hi Tomsteich,

wir haben soviel Froschlaich gehabt das das für den alten Teich einfach zuviel war. Ein grosser Teil ist ja dringeblieben genug für Tausende Kaulquappen (zumal das abbauen des alten teiches eh schon geplant war da die Folie nun 26 jahre alt gewesen ist.

Geanu wegen diesen Geschichten mit dem Filterteich frage ich. Das Wasser läuft ja nur langsam durch den oberen Teich so das die Schwebstoffe sich im tiefsten Teil absetzen können. Dort gibt es auch keinen Kies/Sandboden/Steine etc. sondern nur die Folie. Meine Vorstellung ist ja das die Sedimente durch die Bodenabsaugung im Hauptteich dann im tiefsten Bereich des Filterteiches liegen bleiben. Die Bitterlinge sollen ja angeblich nicht gründeln dürften also nichts aufwirbeln. Durch die Grossen Mengen an __ Wasserpest/__ Hornkraut und Nadelsimsen habe ich mir vorgestellt das der Nährstoffeintrag der Fische dort gut abgebaut werden müsste. Durch die Krebscheren und __ Wassersalat sollte ja dann der ganzen Anlage die Nitrate und Nährstoffe nochmal massiv rausgezogen werden. Habe ich mit der Überlegung unrecht? Die Bitterlinge oben brauche ich für die Mückenlarven (ob __ Moderlieschen dazu sollten war auch eine Frage) und die vertragen sich ja gut mit den __ Muscheln.
Mit den __ Schnecken und den Karauschen sollten die abgesunkenen Biomassen sich auch in den Griff bekommen lassen.

Wie gesagt ich habe mir das in der letzten Zeit nur so angelesen um schon mal eine Richtung zu haben wie so etwas eingerichtet werden muss wenn man ohne Filtertechnik auskommen will. In meiner Planung gibt es ausschliesslich Schwimm und Unterwasserpflanzen ausser am Ufer. Alle Pflanzen sind auf Wasserreinigung/Qualität ausgerichtet. Ausser sowas wie die Wasserhyazinthen etc die sind auch fürs Auge da.

Im Hauptteich wollte ich versuchen die Nadelsimse und Tannenwedel auf 10qm Flachwasser 10-30cm zum Wachsen zu bringen.

Auch im Hauptteich kommen nur ein paar Steine und Gefässe auf den Grund um ihn gut reinigen zu können. Ich habe das im alten teich gesehen da hatten wir ~50cm schlamm am Grund und keine Chance das zu entfernen weil alles voller Steinbrocken lag.

Sind das von der Planung her schon falsche gedankengänge? ist es also so das mein Konzept nicht aufgehen kann weil ich oben die Bitterlinge einsetzen will oder ist das system generell auf die Art ohne Künstliche Filter nicht funktionsfähig?

Davon ab der Oberteich soll auch eine andere Art von Lebewesen beeinhalten, dort sollen sich die __ Libellen ansiedeln, __ Frösche laichen etc. Dort sollen ja keine Räuber rein. Der __ Bitterling soll ja ein sehr verträglicher Geselle sein. Und die Tiefe sollte ja schon so sein das die Lebewesen eine chance haben über den Winter zu kommen.

Uhh naja reichlich komplex.


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hi,

um zu behaupten, dass das so nicht funktioniert, müsste ich mir hundertprozentig sicher sein. Ich bin aber, wie die meisten hier, eher Laie. 

Ich habe auch schon einiges ausprobiert und erst bei meinem dritten Teich funktioniert endlich auch alles so wie gewünscht. Vielleicht sind da Teile davon für Dich hilfreich?

Gut finde ich Deine Idee mit der Bodenabsaugung. An dieser Stelle habe ich selbst den NG-Grobfilter, da der Dreck ja raus soll. Wie funktioniert Deine Idee der Pumpung mittels Schwerkraft? Bei mir steht die Pumpe (mit dem NG-Feinfilter) hinter dem Filtergraben. Beide Teiche sind auf gleichem Niveau, weshalb das Sediment ungeschreddert vom Boden des Teichs in den Graben transportiert wird, sobald der Wasserstand hier absinkt.

Die maximale Tiefe beträgt 50cm. Das Wasser kämpft sich durch den dicht bewachsenen Graben und läuft durch einen Filter wieder zurück in den Teich.

Nur durch die zwei getrennten Systeme habe ich einen stets klaren Schwimmteich (mit einigen Koi) mit besten Wasserwerten und Sicht bis auf den Grund. 

Es gibt auch viele andere Konzepte um klares Wasser zu erreichen. Wiegesagt, mir erscheinen Deine beiden Teiche irgendwie gleich, .....bis auf die unterschiedlichen Fische und Pflanzen. Ich sehe da jetzt keinen Effekt. Aber mal sehen, was die Anderen hier sagen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gartenzwerch (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Naja Schwerkraft ist ein grosses Wort obwohl es schon so stimmt der Pumpenschacht steht an dem Aussenrand des Hauptteiches. Von ihm aus geht das Absaugrohr runter in den Teich. Das Absaugrohr ist aus nichtleitendem Material und über 2m lang damit müsste die Vorgabe für 220 Volt-Pumpen erfüllt sein und in dem Pumpenschacht läuft dann eine NG 7500 und steht im Wasser. Wenn die also Pumpt sollte die Schwerkraft bestrebt sein den Pumpenschacht wieder zu füllen. Falls das nicht funktioniert kann ich die Pumpe auch trocken laufen lassen und die Rohre in dem Pumpenschacht direkt anschliessen. Wobei ich mit der nass laufenden Pumpe noch ein paar ungare Ideen habe zwecks dem angesaugten Mulm deswegen will ich es auf diese Art probieren und eventuell dort einen Teil des Mulms abscheiden falls ich jemals mit der Planung dafür weiterkomme.

Ich kann die beiden Teiche nur Schwer auf eine Höhe bringen oder aus den beiden einen machen weil die halt ungleich hoch sind vom Gelände her. Abgesehen davon macht es für mich schon einen gewissen Reiz aus 2 Verschiedene Biotope nebeneinander zu sehen und da ein bisschen zu experimentieren. Das Wasser kommt ja nach dem Pumpen über einen Sprudelstein in ein Kiesbett und rinnt dann von da ruhig in den Teich.

Da ich das hier nur nebenbei an der Arbeit tippe bitte ich fehlerhafte Bereiche einfach zu ignorieren


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo,

ach so, ich sehe Du hast Dich da schon intensiver mit beschäftigt und wahrscheinlich auch bereits mit NG Dein Projekt besprochen(?). Ich habe (fast alles) von Naturagart und auch exakt die gleiche Pumpe (steht bei mir trocken). 

Mein Grundstück liegt leider auch am Hang. Du könntest den Aushub aufschütten und eventuell einen großen Teich anlegen oder zwei auf gleicher Höhe. Gut, ist aber auch ne Sch....Arbeit und Deinen Grund für zwei Biotope auf verschiedenen Ebenen verstehe ich auch ganz gut.

Zumindest was den Teil mit dem Kiesbett betrifft, kann ich Dir von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten. Auf einem früheren Grundstück hatte ich einen Teich mit schönem großen Wasserfall und langem Bachlauf angelegt. Natürlich alles mit jeder Menge Kies und Pflanzen bis zum abwinken. Eine begrenzte Zeit sah das auch top aus (wenn auch unnatürlich, weil wo gibt es schon diese Kiesslandschaften bei uns in freier Natur). In diesem Stadium hätte ich aus Unerfahrenheit wahrscheinlich auch berichtet, dass es so funktioniert.

Auf Dauer wurde ich schlauer. Es zeigt sich, dass Kies nichts filtert, sondern dort nur alles hängen bleibt und man den Schlamm irgendwann nicht mehr raus bekommt. Das war nicht nur eine Riesensauerei sondern auch ständig ein Haufen Arbeit. Deshalb kommt bei mir Kies nicht mehr vor. Seitdem ich nicht mehr auf die (teilweise konträren) Empfehlungen der sogenannten Fachleute in den Teichfachgeschäften vertraut habe und mich dem durchdachten System von NG zugewandt habe, entspanne ich eher am Teich als ständig daran zu arbeiten, dass er irgendwie ansehnlich bleibt.

Ich möchte hier aber nicht für NG werben, da es noch andere Systeme gibt, welche ebenso gut funktionieren. Mein Schwimmteich ist ja auch nicht ganz mit Deinem Projekt vergleichbar. 

Auch hier im Forum ist eine Fraktion vertreten, deren Teiche ohne Technik betrieben werden. Vielleicht gibt es von deren Seite da bald noch einige Anregungen. Es macht bestimmt Sinn sich für eines der bewährten Systeme zu entscheiden, anstatt mehrere miteinander zu kombinieren.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gartenzwerch (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hi,

was nutzt du als Substrat? Ich will ein feines Kies/Sandgemisch nehmen. Wobei der Kies nur eine Körnung von ->5mm aufweist also schon sehr fein um die Nadelsimse und konsorten dort wurzeln zu lassen. Ich möchte ohne Pflanzkörbe und Erde/Ton/ was auch immer Gemisch auskommen.

Ne ich bestelle zwar bei Naturagart einiges, wobei die Folie z.b habe ich woanders bestellt weil gleiche Folie nur günstiger. Werde aber noch einiges bei NG mitnehmen. Den Rest habe ich mir wie gesagt angelesen in den letzte 3 Monaten, ich hatte ja genug Zeit beim rausreissen des Teiches und dem neubuddeln und dem Fluchen nach den Regefällen weil ich Torfkopf keine Schutzfolie reingelegt hatte und so weiter
Als ich dann immer mehr merkte das ich null Plan von dem habe was ich da tue habe ich versucht zu lernen aber auch das ist nicht mit Erfahrung gleichzusetzen und deshalb habe ich mich nun an das Forum gewendet


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo,

ich denke, dass passt doch ganz gut. 

Im Filtergraben habe ich auch nur sogenannten Füllsand (Sand mit Lehmanteil), im Schwimmteich nix (außer Spielsand am Sandstrand für meine Kinder), im Ufergraben Muttererde (das ist aber ein, von beiden Teichen getrenntes System).

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gartenzwerch (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

So, nun ist die Teichfolie drin, der Abfluss funktioniert, der Pumpenschacht mit Zielabsaugung ist auch drin und pumpt. Am Freitag kommt ein Kranwagen und hebt den Quellstein übers Haus rein in den Oberteich. Nun muss ich noch die Falten rausbringen/anlegen. Ufermatte aufkleben, den Randbereich gestalten. Mein Sand/Kiesgemisch mit kleiner Körnung auf die flacheren Stellen verteilen als Substrat und da wäre wieder eine Frage:

Macht es noch Sinn Nadelsimse __ Wasserpest __ Hornkraut etc im September einzubringen? Ich gehe davon aus das noch nicht viele Nährstoffe im Wasser sind, und Fische sollte ich wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr einsetzen oder? Düngen vielleicht wenn ja mit was?

Ich wäre für hilfreiche Meldungen dankbar.


----------



## karsten. (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo

klar kannst Du noch Pflanzen einsetzen , wenn Du günstig dazu kommst ,
Fische nicht mehr ,
Trinkwasser ist üblicherweise sehr nährstoffreich ! P + N
Düngen ......denk nicht dran ! 

mfG


----------



## Gartenzwerch (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Danke Dann werd ich mal bestellen


----------



## Gartenzwerch (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

So nun sind wir in der Halbzeit, die Pflanzen sollen heute kommen, die Ufermatte noch diese Woche, die Steine für die Umrandung in 3 Wochen und das Material für die Terrasse in der KW41. Den Pumpenschacht sieht man am Schluss nicht mehr da die Terrasse 1,30 m über das Wasser gehen wird:smoki. Die Ränder des Oberteichs werde ich mit Natursteinen verblenden und die Ufermatte sorgt rund um die Teiche für das grün (wenn alles klappt). Den Quellstein finde ich sehr genial, leider kann man auf dem Bild das nicht so gut sehen.

Hier sind mal ein paar Bilder vom momentanen Stand


----------



## karsten. (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

hallo

hübsch 


kommt da noch was als Kappilarsperre hin ?


mfG


----------



## Gartenzwerch (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Danke

Ja um den unteren Teich wird noch ein 20x20 Graben gezogen da kommt die überstehende Folie rein und die Ufermatte, darauf wird der teichrand gemörtel und gesteint:smoki

Am Oberteich wird vom Boden weg etwa 50 cm mit Natuersteinplatten verblendet (wasserfester Mörtel) und oben bei dem Anschluss an die Ufermatte wird ein u mit Teichfolie gebildet und mit Naturstein überblendet da sollte dann weder oben noch unten etwas durchkommen.

Obs so klappt wie ich mir das ausmale


----------



## tomsteich (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo,

vielleicht habe ich das falsch verstanden(?).

Aber wenn Du einen Graben gräbst (wozu eigentlich?) und dort die Folie und Ufermatte einlegst, saugst Du Dir das Wasser aus dem Teich. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gartenzwerch (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Ne, die folie geht auf der anderen seite hoch, und dazwischen ist wasserfester Mörtel auf dem die Steine der Umrandung liegen Altstadtpflaster in bunt):smoki. Die Ufermatte endet auf der dem teich zugewandten Seite.

Warum ist auch leicht erklärt, ich möchte nicht die üblichen steine um den Teich liegen haben zwischen denen dann die Folie eingeklemmt ist. Die Umrandung dient gleichzeitig als Rasenkante für vereinfachtes Rasenmähen. Den Mörtel bekommt man ja leicht mit diversen Zusatzmitteln wasserfest was ich sowieso wegen dem Frost machen muss.

Die Folie und die Ufermatte haben zu keinem Zeitpunkt kontakt zur Erde. Nur zu dem Mörtel und der nimmt nichts an.


----------



## Gartenzwerch (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

und Thomas meinst du das funktioniert so oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Ich bin nun mittlerweile 14 Jahre aus dem Handwerk draussen und sitze im Büro von daher können mir durchaus Denkfehler unterlaufen


----------



## tomsteich (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo,

sollte funktionieren.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gartenzwerch (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Wieder ein Stück weiter :smoki

Um den Hauptteich ist jetzt der Graben fertig für dir Kapillarsperre/Rasenkante, Wie gesagt da rein kommt noch ein Teil der Ufermatte dann werden da Pflastersteine mit wasserfestem Mörtel eingesetzt und dann mit dem Mörtel verfüllt so das es keine Verbindung zum Erdreich gibt.

Das seltsame Bild mit den Einkerbungen im Beton zeigt die Aufnahme für den U-Stahl mit dem ich die Terasse verlängere. Die Terasse wird mit WPC-Dielen überbaut unter Berücksichtigung der speziellen Vorgaben für eine lange Haltbarkeit derselben.

Falls interesse besteht kann ich den Aufbau der Terasse ja dokumentieren. Dasselbe gilt für den Abriss und Neubau des Teiches. 

Wobei ich sagen muss das mit der Terasse behersche ich, das mit dem Teich ist ein Blindflug Aber hier bekommt man ja zum Glück kompetente Unterstützung 

Auf 2 Bildern sieht man den alten Teich der war 26 Jahre alt schön eingewachsen aber schon sehr verschlammt und verlandet. In diesem Teich waren über 20 gesunde __ shubunkin und Goldfische. Die grössten Goldfische hatten 30 cm. Wegen den Fischen haben wir so lange gewartet ehe wir angefangen haben weil die Tierhandlung in der wir die Fische abgegeben haben sagte das Wasser muss erst 15 Grad haben ehe wir die Fische rausnehmen. Und dann sieht man noch unsere Schwarze der das Wasser wieder schmeckt

Viele Grüsse

Robert


----------



## Gartenzwerch (30. März 2013)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

So dann will ich mal zeigen wo wir im Winter stehen geblieben sind und nun weitermachen

Bild 19 zeigt die ganze neue Anlage. 

Wir werden bald beginnen die Ufermatte zu bepflanzen, auf Bild 18 sieht man die Ufermatte und die Kapillarsperre (funktioniert sehr gut)

Ober und Unterteich waren im Winter nie komplett zugefroren, mein Plan ist also aufgegangen ohne Eisfreihalter auszukommen. Ich habe mir ein Funkthermometer gekauft das mit einem Fühler in 1,5 m Tiefe die Temperatur misst, obwohl die Pumpe den Winter durchlief und am Grund absaugt hatte ich immer um die 5 Grad so das auch das für die Fische angenehm sein sollte.

Die neue Terrasse muss noch umrandet werden. Dann das Licht installieren und die Bepflanzungen am Oberteich fertigmachen. auf den schrägen zwischen den Steinplatten am Oberteich haben wir Platz gelassen da kommen Steingartengewächse hinein.

Ich denke das sollte im Mai abgeschlossen sein, dann werden wohl auch die Fische reinkommen. Grasfrösche haben wir schon wieder reichlich, die haben also den Umbau schon angenommen.

Aber als erstes werde ich wohl die Fadenalgen vom Sprudelstein waschen :smoki

Danach noch die Reste aus dem Garten entfernen und mit Rollrasen den geschädigten Rasen ersetzen.

Ohne das Forum wäre ich nicht soweit gekommen, die Informationen hier drin haben mir die Planung und den Bau so ermöglicht. Nun werde ich mir hier die Informationen für den Betrieb zusammensuchen 

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Robert,

kommt da noch mehr Wasser in den Teich oder bleibt der Stand so wie auf den Fotos? 

Ich finde den Rand mit der Ufermatte zwar gut kaschiert, aber mir würde die obere Pflanzzone ein wenig fehlen. Die Ufermatte braucht, da sie auf solch schrägen Flächen nur relativ wenig Substrat halten kann, ziemlich lange, um richtig gut einzuwachsen.
Empfehlen kann ich dafür beispielsweise die Ufermatten-Saatgutmischungen von NG. Nach mittlerweile 5 Jahren ist bei uns von der Ufermatte nichts mehr zu sehen. Allerdings wachsen darauf fast ausschließlich Moose und niedrigere Pflanzen.



Ab dem Erpel/Biomassehaufen nach rechts ist am Rand Ufermatte verlegt. Hinter der Ufermatte ist bei mir ein Ufergraben. Daher die höheren/größere Pflanzen.

Alternativ gibt es bei einigen Anbietern auch Pflanzen mit besonders kleinen Wurzelballen, welche man in vorsichtig gemachte T-Einschnitte in die Ufermatte setzen kann. Bitte bei solchen Aktionen gut auf die Folie aufpassen!
Aber ohne ausreichend Substrat werden auch diese Pflanzen nur sehr langsam wachsen, befürchte ich.


----------



## Gartenzwerch (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hi Annet,

das ist ein schöner Teich, ich hoffe das meiner mal so gut einwächst.

Danke für die Tips. Von dem Naturagart sortiment habe ich mir mit der Ufermatte zusammen soviel gekauft das ich wenn es nicht anwächst nächstes Jahr nochmal Pflanzen kann  Ich denke einfach wenn man der Natur freien lauf lässt wächst auch die Schräge zu. Wo es richtig Steil ist kommt __ Moos hin. Mit viel Substrat werde ich wohl nicht arbeiten nur ein bisschen Sand da die Ufermatte angeblich ausreicht (will ich ausprobieren) Da wir einen Hund haben liegt unter der Ufermatte noch eine Krallmatte so das die Folie recht gut geschützt ist. Pflanzen bei denen ich kleine Schnitte machen muss nehme ich eh ned da bin ich zu Faul zu  Naja mal sehen, so wie die Ufermatte aussieht vermute ich das sie sowieso schnell von allem was da Samen schmeisst bevölkert wird. Ich habe dazu recht viel gelesen und hoffe die haben recht. Zieht bei dir das Substrat Wasser an die Pflanzen oder die Matte? Wäre schön wenn du mir das beantworten könntest bevor ich einen Fehler mache

Danke und viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Robert,

also die Matte zieht schon ohne Substrat ganz gut, aber an besonders trockenen/heißen Tagen würde ein feines Substrat, welches gut eingeschlämmt wurde, die Matte dabei unterstützen. Bei Dir muss das Wasser ja doch einen etwas weiteren Weg zurück legen, als bei mir. 
In meiner Matte dürfte kaum noch Subtrat vorhanden sein. Da ist jetzt sicher mehr "Gammel" in den Fasern als Sand. 
Im Baubericht sieht man, dass wir aus Platzgründen nur einen sehr schmalen Uferwall machen konnten, der dementsprechend steil ausfallen musste. Da spült es das Substrat ganz flott wieder aus der Matte aus.


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Robert!
"Wenn da nichts anwächst". Ha,Ha ,da wächst alles an was als Samen darauf landet.Meine NG-Matte ist jetzt 4,5 Jahre alt.Von Moose,über __ Bodendecker hin zu __ Binsen,Tuja,Weiden und sogar
Tanne.
 ATTACH115026[/ATTACH][

  



 


]
LG Ron!


----------



## Gartenzwerch (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Hi Annett, 
ich schaue mir mal euren Baubericht an  Danke für die Antwort

Hallo Samurai,

diese Bilder überzeugen mich und das alles wächst auf einer Ufermatte :shock cool

Viele grüße

Robert


----------



## Gartenzwerch (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen*

Samorai natürlich sry


----------

